# Headset für Brillenträger



## Hosaka (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich, Brillenträger, hab grad mein Headset zerstört und brauch nun ein neues. Was haltet Ihr für geeignet? Ich mach viel TS (bis grade) und schaue auch viel DVD am PC, also guter Sound und gute Sprachqualität, wo ich nicht immer Echo hab und so, wäre nice. Der nette Mensch im Laden um die Ecke konnte mir leider nicht weiter helfen. Da ich das Headset mehr als nur 30 Minuten am Tag trage, wäre Tragekompfort (für Brillenträger) am wichtigsten für mich.

Danke schon mal für die Hielfe,

Hosaka


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2009)

in welchem Preisrahmen soll es denn liegen? Wenn du auf super Optik, Qualität, Komfort und Mikroklang wert legst dürfte das hier optimal sein: Klick

Allgemein hab ich schon aus mehreren  Quellen gehört, dass Sennheiser, insbesondere die 150, 155 und 160, für Brillenträger absolut tauglich sind. Vom Klag müssen wir garnicht reden. Sennheißer ist bei Headsets das, was Bose bei Musikanlagen ist.


----------



## Taikunsun (22. Januar 2009)

ich sag nur Logitech G 35


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2009)

Das Logitech G35 ist mit Sicherheit ein genial gutes Gaming-Headset, so wie alle Produkte der G-Series, (G1/G7 mal ausgenommen meiner Meinung nach), aber weißt du, ob es auch für Brillenträger angenehm zu tragen ist?


----------



## Hosaka (22. Januar 2009)

Also was im Bereich von 50 EUR wäre schon nett, und muss es am besten auch beim Mediamarkt, Saturn um die Ecke geben.

Aber schonmal danke.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2009)

okay, aber über eins musst du dir im klaren sein: Wenn ich dir ein Headset für ~50&#8364; poste, wird es bei MM oder Saturn 70-90&#8364; kosten. Warum magst du nicht im Internet bestellen? Das hast du dann auch innerhalb von wenigen Tagen, bei alternate normal max. 2-3, und dem Postboten kannst direkt Bar Geld in die Hand drücken.


[edit]
Zitat: "es trägt sich federleicht und ist für Brillentäger auch gut geeignet."


----------



## Hosaka (22. Januar 2009)

Naja,

morgen steht erster 10er Raid mit Gilde an, da wäre es schon blöd (aber machbar) sich mit Tesafilm oder so den Hörer und Mikrofon in ne vernünftige Stellung zu basteln. Also bei guten Tipp, tät ich das auch irgendwie versuchen. Aber mit guten Tipp, würd ich mir auch was höherwertiges kaufen.

@Asoriel, leider funktioniert dein link nicht.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Januar 2009)

sorry, ich hab irgendwie totalen Müll verlinkt, hier nochmal anständig: Klick


----------



## Unowiel (22. Januar 2009)

Auf jeden Fall ein Modell von Sennheiser oder Plantronics kaufen. Das sind die Besten. Meine Sennheiser Kopfhörer haben bisher unerreichte Qualität, kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Hosaka (22. Januar 2009)

Thx,

das werd ich mir mal ansehen, war auch von meinen ersten Sennheiser Headset sehr begeistert, hab das nur damals nicht wiedergefunden und mir was anderes geholt. Werd glaub ich mal versuchen dies zu bekommen. 

Danke schon mal an alle die noch posten, werde morgen bevor ich zur arbeit fahr noch mal ins Forum schauen (*besser den Wecker ne Stunde früher stell*) ;-))


Danke,

Klaus


----------



## Hotgoblin (22. Januar 2009)

Ich hänge meins um den Hals und bieg das Mikro hin fertig!


----------



## Xondor (22. Januar 2009)

Tu dir einfach kein logitech an. nach 5 headsets dieser marke und immer dem selben wackelkontakt, der nach 3-12 monaten aufgetreten ist, hab ichs endlich gelernt und n anderes, wohlgemerkt, billigeres gekauft. geht immer noch tadellos. von creative. 

Wichtig: keine logitech headsets. Maul/Tastatur hab ich keine probleme, auch nach jahren.


----------



## Max der Orc (23. Januar 2009)

sennheiser kann ich auch nur empfehlen


----------



## Aromat05 (3. März 2009)

So ich hab da ne Frage in sachen Headset für Brillen träger! 

was halte ihr von dem Headset Speed-Link Medusa 5.1 Home Edition ? ist das gut?


----------



## Soramac (3. März 2009)

Laut Amazone ist es nicht umbedingt zu empfehlen.


Link: http://www.amazon.de/SPEED-LINK-SL-8796-Me...4402&sr=8-2


----------



## Aromat05 (3. März 2009)

Ja toll-_- kennt dein einer gutes Headset für 65 Euro ?


----------



## minimitmit (3. März 2009)

also ich werd mir zusammen mit nem neuen pc im april das steel series siberia fuer nen fuffi holn.
laut tests soll das sehr gut sein.
sonst frag mal asoriel ( glaube der wars^^), der hatn sennheiser headset und ist sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. März 2009)

Also ich bin auch Brillenträger und habe bisher noch keinen Kopfhörer oder Headset gehabt, das man nicht tragen konnte. Also von daher ist es egal was man nimmt.
Plantronics sollte man links liegen lassen. Die Ton- und Sprachqualität ist zwar gut aber die Verarbeitung, insbesondere der Kupferkabel, ist schlecht. Viele Kabelbrüche gab es schon bei Plantronics-Kopfhörern. Da kann sich jeder per Google selber schlau machen. Ich selbst hatte schon zwei von der Sorte, kann diese also nicht empfehlen. Beide haben ziemlich genau 2 Jahre gehalten und waren dann reif für die Mülltonne.

Uneingeschränkt empfehlen kann ich dir das Speed-Link Medusa NX

Ich konnte es gerade am letzten Wochenende bei einem Kumpel testen. Tragekomfort sowie Ton- und Sprachqualität sind sehr gut. Auch der Surround-Sound kommt sehr gut rüber.

Hier noch ein Test zu dem Kopfhörer, wo er auch sehr gut abgeschnitten hat.
Test Speed-Link NX bei PC-Games Hardware
Und hier noch der Preis dazu
ab 57.80 € plus Versand
Auf jeden Fall ein guter Preis für datt Dingens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (3. März 2009)

_Kann ich nur Empfehlen , hab ich selbst grad uffm Kopp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (3. März 2009)

autsch


----------



## painschkes (3. März 2009)

_Hm?_


----------



## Soramac (3. März 2009)

Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hört sich so lustig an: uffm Kopf, als wärs so druffgeklatscht einfach so


----------



## Aromat05 (3. März 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch Brillenträger und habe bisher noch keinen Kopfhörer oder Headset gehabt, das man nicht tragen konnte. Also von daher ist es egal was man nimmt.
> Plantronics sollte man links liegen lassen. Die Ton- und Sprachqualität ist zwar gut aber die Verarbeitung, insbesondere der Kupferkabel, ist schlecht. Viele Kabelbrüche gab es schon bei Plantronics-Kopfhörern. Da kann sich jeder per Google selber schlau machen. Ich selbst hatte schon zwei von der Sorte, kann diese also nicht empfehlen. Beide haben ziemlich genau 2 Jahre gehalten und waren dann reif für die Mülltonne.
> 
> Uneingeschränkt empfehlen kann ich dir das Speed-Link Medusa NX
> ...



Erst mal danke für die Hilfe! Ne frag kann man das auch gleich im Media markt kaufen weil ich in der Schweiz wohne und gerade gekuckt hab und es nicht auf einer Schweizer Seite finde um es zu bestellen was ich schade finde

EDIT: ich hab gerade ne Seite Gefunden aber da steht erst ab dem 13.3.2009 Verfügbar und ich möchtet gern dissen samstag Neues Headset in den Händen halten! und das teil kosten 129Fr da für würde ich sonst Lieber die Logitecht G35 kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT Nummer 2 : was wär den mit der Pro Gamer Edition ? ist das Gut weil das wär Biliger!


----------



## Dagonzo (3. März 2009)

Berichte über das Pro Gamer Headset:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?sr=189519,-1
Scheint nicht so toll zu sein.


----------



## Asoriel (4. März 2009)

Das G35 sieht verdammt super aus, leider ist es für meinen Geschmack zu teuer. Am Anfang (der 2. Post im Thread, von mir, aber schon ein wenig alt) frische ich hiermit auf.

Die Sennheißer, insbesondere die PC151, PC156 und PC161 sind sehr zu empfehlen. Auch mit Brille (ich hab keine, aber schon oft gehört) angenehm, und die Qualität und der Klang sind unerreicht.


----------



## Kaldreth (4. März 2009)

gibt es eigentlich kabellose headsets? Hab noch keines gefunden! Das wäre etwas was ich gebrauchen könnte! Ständig fahr ich mit dem Stuhl drüber es verhädert sich in der Armlehne etc.


----------



## Asoriel (4. März 2009)

na klar gibts sowas. Mit der bei der G11/G15/G19 integrierten Kabelführung hab ich das Problem aber nichtmehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten einfach einen leichten (!) Knoten in das Kabel mache damit es kürzer wird.
Ansonsten einfach mal nach "Wireless Headset" googlen. Da findest du Hunderte.


----------



## Aromat05 (7. März 2009)

So ich war gerade im Media markt und hab das neue Medusa NX gekauft und kann eins sagen es ist hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (7. März 2009)

Klar, gibt ne menge Wireless-Headsets, ich hab gerade eins auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und zwar das hier : http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-ClearChat-Wi...ref=pd_sim_pc_1
An sich muss man sagen dass es eigentlich schon praktisch ist ohne Kabel, andererseits kanns (was bei mir recht oft der Fall ist) sein dass es sich mitten im Raid ausschaltet weil der Akku leer ist, und das Netzteilkabel ist dafür dass es hinterm Schreibtisch in ner Steckdosenleiste steckt doch etwas kurz geraten wenn man es wegen leeren Akku doch mit Kabel betreiben muss... 
An sich bin ich aber zufrieden, die Reichweite ist auch gut - ein Stockwerk tiefer hab ich immer noch Empfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (7. März 2009)

Aromat05 schrieb:


> So ich war gerade im Media markt und hab das neue Medusa NX gekauft und kann eins sagen es ist hammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Glückwunsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aromat05 (7. März 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


danke was war auch glück es war das Letzte das sie hatten ^^ schein par verkauf sich das gut.


----------



## Aromat05 (9. März 2009)

Sry wegen Doppel post.

aber ich hab da noch ne frage ich hab ja das medusa NX 5.1,

wen ich Z.b Band of brothers kucke und im menu kein 5.1 sound auswälbar ist aber auf der rück seite von der DVD steht Dolby Digital 5.1 ist das den automatisch an? 

oder muss ich was bein Programm Einstellen ich benutz Windows meida player oder VLC Player oder POWER DVD ^^ 


weil ich merke da kein unterschied ^^ weil bei css Z.b merk ich das extrem Stero gegen 5.1

^^


----------

